# Official Nintendo: 3DS Discussion Thread



## SilentHopes (Jun 13, 2010)

Discuss anything about the Nintendo 3DS here. Nintendo may discuss about it at E3, but either-way, discuss.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone know if this is real?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this is real?


Probably not considering it says photoshop in the corner. :[

But, that would be awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 3DS Mock-Up...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 13, 2010)

A couple things:

The Nintendo 3DS is a temporary name, which will see initial release on or before March 2011. 




			
				Nikkei.com said:
			
		

> " Nintendo plans to give the new system a *3-D joystick and a force feedback mechanism that will let players feel the collisions of a game character*, for example. It had already acquired related patents at the end of last year. The firm is also considering *employing an accelerometer so that games can be played by tilting the 3DS.*
> 
> While offering compatibility with games for earlier members of the DS series, the 3DS will feature *significant improvements in wireless communications speed and battery life*. Its screens will likely be no larger than 4 inches -- smaller than the 4.2 inches of the DSi LL, released in Japan last November.
> 
> Nintendo aims to differentiate its hand-held from others by focusing on enhancing gaming capabilities. Apple Inc.'s iPhone and Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.'s PlayStation Portable are increasingly serving as multimedia devices whose repertoires include music, video and wireless communications."


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds sexy. I'm really excited to finally see the 3DS.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

I am curious to see it also...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

I doubt they would be showing it off at E3, but it is possible.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I doubt they would be showing it off at E3, but it is possible.


They are showing it off at E3. =D


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 14, 2010)

The 3DS is one of the biggest things I'm looking forward to because this going to be the TRUE next generation of Nintendo handhelds and I can't wait to see if the rumors about it are true or not.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 14, 2010)

*Prays that they will release a prof Layton game for it*    -/|\-

So... Is there real hope for AC4? :/


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm guessing it'll have some sort of 3DS only thing on it. (Other than the 3D effectthingy.)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> So... Is there real hope for AC4? :/


You mean AC7. =p


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> *Prays that they will release a prof Layton game for it*    -/|\-
> 
> So... Is there real hope for AC4? :/


We will see the fourth animal crossing, but Im not sure if it will be a launch title...

They were talking about AC implementation with wii hardware from the get-go,so keep your ears open, and if you're lucky then your eyes will get a treat as well.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan does not count.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So like let's go to the city for DS :/ Confused... xP

Also... 

@Tye: AC7? Well... Japan gets all the good stuff... XD


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan got the same game ported 3 times with extra holidays.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? There would be no Animal Crossing outside of Japan if there wasn't Dōbutsu no Mori in Japan first!


----------



## Nixie (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They get extra holidays when we have rubbish ones like "Yay day!"... D;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter, quit thinking that everything in Japan is better.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define 'Weeaboo'


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 14, 2010)

Aren't all those Japanese Animal Crossings the same games with one or two new things added? I've seen videos of them and they look identical.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...there are many more differences than just different holidays. Believe me, Andrew and I own _every_ Animal Crossing/Dōbutsu no Mori game in existence.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I needed to know that.

Also, new holidays =/= warrant of a purchase


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you do that when you could take the money wasted on the same game in a different language and get an iPhone 4?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that... >_>

But there's no reason to ignore games just because they weren't released in your country. What if we forgot all about the original Super Mario Bros. 2? Or the entire Fire Emblem and Starfy franchises before they got a worldwide release?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An extreme majority of our lives would be unchanged.

People exempt from that majority being weeaboos.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we could live.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the same game in a different language... Wild World and City Folk are, but the others before it are not. The Japanese Nintendo 64 game and two GameCube games are completely different games from the Animal Crossing that was released outside of Japan. And we've had those games long before the iPhone 4 was even being thought of, so I really don't see what that has to do with anything...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Aren't all those Japanese Animal Crossings the same games with one or two new things added? I've seen videos of them and they look identical.


Basically yes.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inb4Tyeforce


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not really... >_>

They are very, very similar, but there's more than just "one or two" new things added.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the things they added in the GameCube release:

 Internal clock in GameCube
 GBA connectivity
 Tailor and the Able sisters
 Patterns and signboard
 Animal Island and islanders
 Coconuts
 The dock and Kapp'n 
 Museum and Blathers 
 Tortimer 
 Tasks for Nook 
 Basement and second floor 
 Paints and roof colors 
 Wisp, Blanca, and Resetti 
 e-Reader cards 
 Savings account 
 Multiple songs in music players 
 Three items in storage devices 
 Golden tools 
 Journal 
 Some Famicom (NES) games 
 Fans, pinwheels, balloons 
 Villagers Cheri and Punchy 
 Some fish and insects

Not exactly enough to be considered a whole new game.  The main reason they released it was because the N64 was dying out when the original was released and the GameCube came out.

Then the US version added some, and Nintendo liked what NOA did, so they released their own version with a little more (e+).


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a lot, you know. The fact is, they are in no way "the same game in a different language". The Animal Crossing games have _always_ been very similar to each other, anyway.

And, just out of curiosity, have you played all the Japanese Dōbutsu no Mori games yourself?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what else is quite a lot??

50 euro!!

That does certainly not warrant a purchase...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what else is quite a lot??

50 euro!!

That does certainly not warrant a purchase...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Either way, all of the ACs have been far too similar.  And the developers don't understand.  When someone said ACCF wasn't improved enough they were like "LOL well wut can we add LOL it's gr8!"


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Either way, all of the ACs have been far too similar.  And the developers don't understand.  When someone said ACCF wasn't improved enough they were like "LOL well wut can we add LOL it's gr8!"


Honestly, I thought City Folk had more than enough new content. Sure, it shared a lot in common with Wild World, but Wild World was a great game, and City Folk just added to it. I don't understand why some people can't like new games of well established franchises unless they completely "reinvent" the franchise. The similarity between games of Nintendo franchises is what make them so great. It's the same type of game you know and love, just presented differently with things added and/or changed up each time.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which gets boring...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't ever gotten boring for me... >_>


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, let me explain something to you. Have you ever played any of your games so much, that since you already knew what was going to happen, you kinda already knew what to do, and it just got boring?

The reason why people say Animal Crossing is boring is because it's all repetitive. I mean, if Nintendo was legally allowed to take gamers ideas, then there would probably be a lot more stuff, but they can't.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

OH MY GAWD I THINK REGGIE IS ABOUT TO SHOW THE 3DS! DDDD


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

YES! THERE'S GOING TO BE KINGDOM HEARTS FOR THE 3DS!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

METAL *censored.3.0*ING GEAR SOLID ON 3DS!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

RESI ON 3DS *censored.3.0* YEAR

Also I missed everything what happened?


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

Oi! I want to see some 3d!


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Why did the stream stop just because they're demoing?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Why did the stream stop just because they're demoing?


go to e3.nintendo.com


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## JCnator (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry to bump a little this thread, but I found a link that show more pictures of 3DS, taken directly in E3! I'll warn you that it's in foreign language, so you might only look on these pictures. I noticed there's two more colors on those 3DS systems (purple and orange), as well of the 3DS's game case. The game card is now gray, with a small tab that prevent being played on older DS models. Remember, they may be just prototypes, and some things could change.
Link: http://www.revogamers.net/noticias/e3-2010-cargador-cartucho-estuches-y-colores-de-3ds-en-fotos-5223.html


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

I am digging the metallic colors, specially the orange. <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...no. I don't care nearly as much about what happens in a game (except in certain deeper franchises, like Zelda) than I do about the experience and entertainment that I get from it. Sure, the Animal Crossing games up until now have all been pretty similar, but each new installment has brought new features, events, characters, and items that make it more interesting than the last. And even if it isn't dramatically different, I still have fun with it. Besides, every time you start a new Animal Crossing game, even if it's just restarting the same game, it's a whole new experience, because you have a different town, different house, and different neighbors. Even if Nintendo didn't add anything new at all to the next Animal Crossing game, I'd still play it because it'd be a new experience. But it looks like the next Animal Crossing is going to be a big step forward for the franchise, so you have nothing to worry about. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always restart your town. :l


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I prefer to wait until the next Animal Crossing game, because it won't only be a restart, it will also have new items, features, events, and characters. And Animal Crossing 3DS is looking like it's going to have _a lot_ of new stuff.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> *Prays that they will release a prof Layton game for it*    -/|\-
> 
> So... Is there real hope for AC4? :/


There is Prof. Layton for it I think.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mask of Miracle.

I have never played Prof Layton, is it worth it?

Because I might buy the first.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy the first, but only if you like puzzles. The great music, art, cutscenes and story will only take you so far!


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

I've never really played the game for _that_ long. My brother has Pandora's Box. I played it for about 5 minutes. But it seemed like a nice game


----------



## Nixie (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, on terms of puzzles then get the 1st... but on terms of story then get the 2nd one ^.^

Actually, they both have an excellent storyline, it's just that the 2nd has more cut-scenes and voiced conversations...

I really recommend getting the series, even if you don't finish all the puzzles, you can still finish the game (story) <3


And yea, the 5th PL game is going to be for 3D... (The Mask of Miracle)
Also at E3 they announced that the 3rd one is going to be released for 20th November (NA date)


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I mean, if Nintendo was legally allowed to take gamers ideas, then there would probably be a lot more stuff, but they can't.


Yeah... I don't think that's true.  Do you just make up things that sound true and just run with it?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What new stuff are we talking about exactly? Because all I have seen are more clothing options and benches.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

If the 3DS has Flipnote Studio, I'll get it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> If the 3DS has Flipnote Studio, I'll get it.


It will have it in 3D, just watch.


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2010)

lol at how lanky the ac people are on 3ds :L:L:L


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Anna said:
			
		

> lol at how lanky the ac people are on 3ds :L:L:L


WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH!

WHERE THE HECK DID YOU COME FROM?!?!?!


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2010)

everyones changed there names  who were you?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need immediate confirmation.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

Anna said:
			
		

> everyones changed there names  who were you?


Archy I think....

You play as the mayor in animal crossing =[


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Anna said:
			
		

> everyones changed there names  who were you?


You named my dog.


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2010)

omg hahahaha i remember!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, from the look of the game, it appears that it's going to be drastically different from any other previous Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but I imagine the way it works is pretty simple.

The possibility is:

The 3DS has two screens on the top, layered closely over each other so that it puts the images side to side. And when one slides the adjustment bar over, it re-aligns the pixels to either farther away (or however close it needs to be quality 3D) or closer together/on top of each other to eliminate the 3D aspect completely. While these two screens are active, yet another screen is layered on top of these two. This is the 3D screen. Imagine it as your pair of 3D glasses. But, instead of wearing them, they're already right over the screen. By doing this, you eliminate the need for 3D glasses. It will process the two images together much like actual 3D glasses. 

Just a theory.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but I imagine the way it works is pretty simple.
> 
> The possibility is:
> 
> ...


It utilizes a parallax LCD, which can control how much light is given to each eye, giving a 3D effect.


The only reason 3D TVs don't use it is because since it has to bend the light, you need to be looking directly at it for the 3D to work properly.

Source: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Nintendo-3DS-3D-Glasses-DS,news-6237.html


----------

